# make ipfstat port without having to make ipf



## bsd-source (Mar 23, 2015)

Is there a way I can just make ipfstat without having to make ipf? Making ipf will also make all the tools which includes ipfstat.


----------



## protocelt (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi, 

From my limited understanding ipstat is _somewhat_ similar to ifconfig(8). If ipstat is all you want maybe ifconfig(8) could work for you instead?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2015)

It's not a port or a package, it's part of the base OS.


----------



## bsd-source (Mar 24, 2015)

SirDice said:


> It's not a port or a package, it's part of the base OS.



Yeah, big oops on that one. I knew it wasn't a port but for some reason I put that.

Looks like I figured out a solution. It appears the following works:

```
cd /usr/src/sbin/ipf
make libipf ipfstat
```


----------

